# Happy New Year



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

to all, may the new year be happy, healthy, and prosperous

and never have a 3 putt


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Happy new year to you all may life be great off and on the course!


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I times 3 the post from an to all on the forum :thumbsup:


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Hope all you fine folks have a great year a head in your future. It's New Year's Day, it's 29*F, and I have an 11:00AM tee time. I know I am getting off on the right foot. :thumbsup:


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

You b***ard and I'm up to my knee caps in snow and its 11f outside have fun and shoot well:thumbsup:


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

To me, 29*F probably feels like your 11*F. If not for the bright sunshine, and no wind, I would not be going. As for shooting well, that will depend on how much "potable" anti freeze the boys bring.:thumbsup:


broken tee said:


> You b***ard and I'm up to my knee caps in snow and its 11f outside have fun and shoot well:thumbsup:


----------



## iand (Dec 7, 2010)

Happy New Year to you as well. Don't know about not three putting. That was my downfall last season. Even some 4 putts. But know what to practice on this season. All the best for 2011 and have a good season.


----------



## KrudlerAce (Jul 3, 2010)

I know it's a bit late but Happy New Year to all the members here.

Look forward to connecting with you more in 2011.

Great golfing for the year ahead

Cheers


----------

